# Added to my Ford Family



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

New rig just picked up today looking at the XLS to put in front of it. 2010 Reg cab XLT with 6.4


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

pic of my Ford family


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Thats pretty sweet i want that same truck but in white. Have fun with it.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx (Sep 29, 2009)

_*Now thats a family! Whens the baby due! hehehehehe Nice fleet for sure!*_


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Nice red Boss V plow would look better on it!


----------



## twgranger (Nov 18, 2006)

Very nice truck. A SS extreme V would look even better :salute:


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

twgranger;976313 said:


> Very nice truck. A SS extreme V would look even better :salute:


The 04 F-350 (dark blue) has a 9.5 ss XV so with the XLS on the 2010 I could trade back and forth.


----------



## 01PStroker (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice fleet of truck oh and a nice 9' 2" boss v xt would look sweet on that truck


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

grandview;976259 said:


> Nice red Boss V plow would look better on it!


The Man said an XLS....I think it would be against Maine law to put a Boss on that Truck...:salute:


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice looking truck!! and fleet!!!!
Did Casco Bay give you the best deal or are you just loyal to them.
They seem to be moving alot of Super Duties lately.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

bacwudzme;976395 said:


> Nice looking truck!! and fleet!!!!
> Did Casco Bay give you the best deal or are you just loyal to them.
> They seem to be moving alot of Super Duties lately.


Gave me the best deal, it does help that my friends father works up there as a manager so I got a smoking deal considering this wasn't even on their lot.

I had bought all my trucks at rowe in the past but after my dealings buying my F550 I would never buy there again but their commerical service is the best.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

NEUSWEDE;976416 said:


> Gave me the best deal, it does help that my friends father works up there as a manager so I got a smoking deal considering this wasn't even on their lot.
> 
> I had bought all my trucks at rowe in the past but after my dealings buying my F550 I would never buy there again but their commerical service is the best.


Nice
Xlt?


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

ya ford ftw


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

bacwudzme;976425 said:


> Nice
> Xlt?


yup wanted lariet but was told they don't make a lariet in a F-350 regular cab


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Wow really?
A guy I used to plow for has a 09 F-350 reg cab and 6.4 and I thought that was a Lariet? I never looked in it but its a 2 tone paint job. Looks like a Eddie Baurer edition. Im almost positive its got leather.Well im going to have to take a peek at his.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

bacwudzme;976454 said:


> Wow really?
> A guy I used to plow for has a 09 F-350 reg cab and 6.4 and I thought that was a Lariet? I never looked in it but its a 2 tone paint job. Looks like a Eddie Baurer edition. Im almost positive its got leather.Well im going to have to take a peek at his.


I thought it was possible but said no because I was willing to order the truck, but I figured I was going to do enough to this truck that the XLT would would work


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

NEUSWEDE;976231 said:


> New rig just picked up today looking at the XLS to put in front of it. 2010 Reg cab XLT with 6.4


Nice truck! Cant wait to see the blade on it.



bacwudzme;976454 said:


> Wow really?
> A guy I used to plow for has a 09 F-350 reg cab and 6.4 and I thought that was a Lariet? I never looked in it but its a 2 tone paint job. Looks like a Eddie Baurer edition. Im almost positive its got leather.Well im going to have to take a peek at his.


As far as I can recall, regular cabs come in either XL or XLT. I believe 97-01 F150's could get Lariat trim, and are rare to find, and I believe some in the mid-late 80's also. Two-tone Super Duty reg. cabs are around also, and are most likely XLT trucks.


----------



## Ryan's Snow Rem (Dec 8, 2009)

Sweet ride!!! enjoy it!-gotta love the Fords!!


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Very nice family you got there.


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

Great looking truck, good luck with ut. BTW I heard the xls blades are only going for $5,000 up there, so act now!


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

snow game;976540 said:


> Great looking truck, good luck with ut. BTW I heard the xls blades are only going for $5,000 up there, so act now!


where'd you hear that at?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Beautiful truck, You will love it, we love ours, they push great. If you can get away with it your going to want to do a SCT and delete the DPF/DOC(emissions crap). They drink the fuel in stock form.
Robert


----------



## MJM Landscaping (Mar 19, 2005)

Good looking too bad its got the 6.4 After owning one 6.4 I dont know who in thier right mind would buy another one. Hands down the crappiest diesel yet. I would have waited for a 2011 or 2012.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

6.7 is going to be a horror show since they keep pushing back the release on it and the fact with all the emissions crap on it will make it worse, not to mention it is being produced by ford which doesn't have much experience producing it's own engine. Go ask the tech at Rowe who work on diesels everyday what they think of the new motor, you'll be surprised. 6.4 is an international (navistar) product which has been building quality diesel motors for awhile. I bet it will be 2013 till the kinks get worked out of the 6.7. The 6.4 in my f-550 is great no problems and at 30K I am seing 12mpg with a load. The f-350 flys and I am seeing 16mpg with the 200 miles I have on it. 
With the deal I got on this truck defintely worth it and not really another option since I needed a truck.


----------



## MJM Landscaping (Mar 19, 2005)

QUOTE]you'll be surprised. 6.4 is an international (navistar) product which has been building quality diesel motors for awhile[/QUOTE] That has to have been the funniest thing I have heard in a while. The 6.4 a quality engine. :laughing:[My old duramax or my 6.0 litre ford would absolutly embarass the 6.4 in every shape way or form. Its funny with all the problems people have had with the 6.0 I think anyone would rather have that then the 6.4.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

MJM Landscaping;977537 said:


> QUOTE]you'll be surprised. 6.4 is an international (navistar) product which has been building quality diesel motors for awhile


 That has to have been the funniest thing I have heard in a while. The 6.4 a quality engine. :laughing:[My old duramax or my 6.0 litre ford would absolutly embarass the 6.4 in every shape way or form. Its funny with all the problems people have had with the 6.0 I think anyone would rather have that then the 6.4.[/QUOTE]

Go reread what I wrote, I put it here to make it easier for you to find "6.4 is an international (navistar) product *which has been building quality diesel motors for awhile*"

Never said the 6.4 was awesome quality, but international as a company makes a good product. No diesel motor from 2008 on is going to be a wreck based upon emissions crap stuck on it. My point was a motor made by a company that knows a thing or two about diesel motors, from small to big, I put more faith in then a company that this is their first try at it
. 
What besides getting bad mpg is so bad about it? MPG isn't awesome but you really think the 6.7 is going to be much better with even more emmissions crap strapped on it? Can't really compare a 6.4 to an 05 Dmax totally different since in 2008 they started adding emmission crap to it.

On top of that can't really judge the 6.4 based on your F-450 because it is Detuned to account for the extra weight that "could be" hauled. My F-550 and F-350 are totally different power wise.

It could be a good motor but is going to take a awhile. How quickly some forget first year 6.0.

Have fun with the 6.7 Im sure you'll spend plenty of time at Rowe getting it fixed or filling it with UREA. I am not going to be the sucker who is the first to buy one and find all the problems. :waving:


----------



## MJM Landscaping (Mar 19, 2005)

Wow I guess I lied now the detuning thing has got to be the funniest thing I've heard. Also I never said the 6.7 was gonna be good, just stating that the 6.4 is a tiolet. Doesnt really matter what its in. 1,795 GVW between a 450 and 550 I bet they detuned it for that.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx (Sep 29, 2009)

*Why do all the threads seem to turn into a bash fest lately? *


----------



## MJM Landscaping (Mar 19, 2005)

You're right xll_VIPER_llx I apologize, I am usually pretty good on here, but sometimes ignorance is to hard to ignore.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Probably lack of a 4 letter S word and maybe a 3 letter S word:waving::redbounce:salute::laughing:


----------



## Polarisrider (Sep 4, 2009)

man that is a nice truck. I really like those wheels, nice to see something different


----------



## MJM Landscaping (Mar 19, 2005)

Haha thats awesome, no I took my aggression out this past weekend on the sled. Now just looking at bare grass:crying:


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx (Sep 29, 2009)

*Maybe im outta line here but i could just imagine how the o.p. feels getting his thread 'crapped on" by a engine argument... Not everyone is going to like or dislike the exact same things..... everything has it good and bad points. If your happy with it run with it , Anyways back on topic,,,,, again i'll say it ... nice fleet ... i am jealous and hope to 1 day have a fleet like that of my own.**EDIT....... IM NOT AIMING MY PREVIOUS COMMENT AT ANYONE! Just had to be clear lol*


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

MJM Landscaping;977586 said:


> Wow I guess I lied now the detuning thing has got to be the funniest thing I've heard. Also I never said the 6.7 was gonna be good, just stating that the 6.4 is a tiolet. Doesnt really matter what its in. 1,795 GVW between a 450 and 550 I bet they detuned it for that.


You need to do some research and not just post what you "think" is fact. A F-350 CC is GVWR of 13K f-450 16,500 and f-550 of 19000 (can be 17500 but rare) so big difference from a F350 with same motor and trans and can handle more weight. Don't care if you don't believe me go laugh at the guys at Rowe Ford commercial service who work on them every day they will set you straight.

You still haven't given a reason why it is a toilet and whats so bad about it? Also if it sucks so bad why do you still own one? Can't be that bad if you haven't got rid of it.


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

Looks sharp!!


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

MJM Landscaping;977606 said:


> You're right xll_VIPER_llx I apologize, I am usually pretty good on here, but sometimes ignorance is to hard to ignore.


yup you have lots of ignorance


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

xll_VIPER_llx;977625 said:


> *Maybe im outta line here but i could just imagine how the o.p. feels getting his thread 'crapped on" by a engine argument... Not everyone is going to like or dislike the exact same things..... everything has it good and bad points. If your happy with it run with it , Anyways back on topic,,,,, again i'll say it ... nice fleet ... i am jealous and hope to 1 day have a fleet like that of my own.**EDIT....... IM NOT AIMING MY PREVIOUS COMMENT AT ANYONE! Just had to be clear lol*


Viper thanks some people bash on others threads simply because they are jealous. I like my fleet and have worked hard to get it.


----------



## MJM Landscaping (Mar 19, 2005)

Wow I guess the internet maturity has set in so I'm done with this thread. Your avitar picture explains it all.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

MJM Landscaping;977642 said:


> Wow I guess the internet maturity has set in so I'm done with this thread. Your avitar picture explains it all.


HAHA yup your stupid still you haven't provided any facts. You should leave and spend some time researching some facts!


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Sorry to all for the interruption appreciate all the compliments. Adding a bunch of stuff to it this week like leveling kit, tires linex and slew of other things to get this truck the way I like.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

What brand leveling kit?
What brand tires? size?


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

bacwudzme;977657 said:


> What brand leveling kit?
> What brand tires? size?


I got the Tuff Contry spacers, figured I would give those at shot first at only $70 then if it sucks I'll replace the whole spring. I just don't like the nose squat on the F-350's

Tires I am just going with the 285/65/18 BFG TA KO's nothing too extreme but the BFG's I have always liked best of both worlds and great in the snow.

This truck will pretty much mirrior my 04 F350


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Your truck will look good with all of that. 

I have Daystar 2" leveling kit, I need to install.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

bacwudzme;977684 said:


> Your truck will look good with all of that.
> 
> I have Daystar 2" leveling kit, I need to install.


Yea I did a Leaf level kit on the 04 ride is kinda rough but it looks good. That is what I never understood about ford the F250's are level with a 2" block in the rear then for the f-350 they put a 4" block in the rear and leave the front the same.


----------



## dmcarpentry (Aug 30, 2008)

just curious what did u pay ?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice truck Dylan. The 6.4 can be a monster with Mods!


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have had 3 6.0's (from stock to 700rwhp) 5 cummins (12v's and CR's) and my brother and I each daily drive 6.4's. I will agree that the cummins is a better motor but I Love the 6.4's. We don't know yet how reliable they will be in the long run but so far they are doing much better than the 6.0's. Delete the emissions crap and they go from a descent motor to a great motor. My 09 CC LB is getting right at 20mpg on the highway and making well over 550rwhp. That is with a tuner, dpf/doc delete and EGR blocker plates.
The power is also VERY smooth.
Robert


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

That's a sweet truck! I like my 7.3. Not much to worry about compared to some of the newer engines. But I would love to get a 6.4.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

plowguy43;978105 said:


> Nice truck Dylan. The 6.4 can be a monster with Mods!


Yea I am going to break it in and see how it does pulling. I don't need any crazy power just enough to pull all the equipment around and long distance as I have a bunch of projects that are a travel down the pike for me.



rob_cook2001;978273 said:


> I have had 3 6.0's (from stock to 700rwhp) 5 cummins (12v's and CR's) and my brother and I each daily drive 6.4's. I will agree that the cummins is a better motor but I Love the 6.4's. We don't know yet how reliable they will be in the long run but so far they are doing much better than the 6.0's. Delete the emissions crap and they go from a descent motor to a great motor. My 09 CC LB is getting right at 20mpg on the highway and making well over 550rwhp. That is with a tuner, dpf/doc delete and EGR blocker plates.
> The power is also VERY smooth.
> Robert


3K more miles on my 550 and I will be doing the DPF delete kit to see if I can get better MPG. It tows like a dream now but the better MPDG I can get the better.



Brant'sLawnCare;978466 said:


> That's a sweet truck! I like my 7.3. Not much to worry about compared to some of the newer engines. But I would love to get a 6.4.


7.3's are good from what I hear, never owned one but I drove a buddies back when he had his and it was nice just the motor was loud.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

My 6.4 went from 14.8-15.2mpg on the highway to right at 20mpg pulling the dpf off.
The best way for removing the DPF is a SCT or a Spartan. I am partial to SCT's with custom tunes from Eric at Innovative diesel. He is a great guy and his prices are very good.
Robert


----------



## rafa123 (Nov 22, 2008)

nice trucks great buy!!!


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

awesome truck. You don't see many regular cab diesels in the 08 style. I have a 2 toned 2000 regular cab diesel it is just a xlt. I know up until at least 04 they offered a lariat package with leather and what not in the regular cab. Your truck is what I want, and by the sound of it yur going to do It classy. Next thing for me would be tint LOL. Get yourself a Spartan and open that baby up


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

You can get bfg all terrains in 275/70/18 now, they started making them a few months ago. I think they are a about a inch taller then the tires you mentioned you are getting and they look better then the 285/65's in my opinion. Nice truck too, I might be buying a slightly used 09-10 F350 next year


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice truck, I would love to have a truck like that.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Added another Ford last week, as the company is growing rapidly and had a need for a larger body truck for oversided and light materials. It is an 03 F-650 with a 300hp cat motor and 6speed tranny, 14' dump body and got it for a steal. I need to have it painted to match the fleet pretty soon but man what a truck.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

I THINK THE WESTERN WOULD LOOK ALOT BETTER :laughing:


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

What kind of work do you do?


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

chs1993;1059801 said:


> What kind of work do you do?


Landscaping & Excavation


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

Sweet truck. Any plans for winter use with it?


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

fordpsd;1059859 said:


> Sweet truck. Any plans for winter use with it?


Yup, that was the major draw it will be hauling snow from some small lots we have. I subed it out last year and want to do it all in house this year. This will be a good money maker.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice! Another great addition to the family! Do you have any updated pics of the f350?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

where do you live in portland? i lived there for 4 years when i was in the coastguard.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

plowguy43;1060085 said:


> Nice! Another great addition to the family! Do you have any updated pics of the f350?


Ill grab a picture tomorrow, its a great truck I enjoy it more and more I get in it.



THEGOLDPRO;1060121 said:


> where do you live in portland? i lived there for 4 years when i was in the coastguard.


Gold Pro I used to live by Morrills corner over towards North Deering. I Moved to Gorham a few years back guess I forgot to update it.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I love that F650!


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

EGLC;1060482 said:


> I love that F650!


Sent you a pm back, It is great got to drive it all day today hauling out brush from a place we are clearing. It would had taken forever with the F550. This is the first truck I have owned with a pto it is great for dumping and the barn doors on the body made dumping brush a dream.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

put the XLS together finally in the pic its on the 350 but will go on the 550

Can't wait to use it.


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

then whats gonna go on the 350


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

joey7599;1123538 said:


> then whats gonna go on the 350


9.5 Fisher XV


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

NEUSWEDE;976231 said:


> New rig just picked up today looking at the XLS to put in front of it. 2010 Reg cab XLT with 6.4


Just like mine but I got the 5.4 XL. I'll be adding those cab lights too! Love it. I liked the silver better than the white, but the black most. I had no choice... the deal was right so I went with the silver. The truck is killer.

Are you going to plow with those continentals on? I think I'm going to but IDK I was contemplating buying another winter set when I get my tires for my other truck later this week.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

DaytonBioLawns;1123557 said:


> Just like mine but I got the 5.4 XL. I'll be adding those cab lights too! Love it. I liked the silver better than the white, but the black most. I had no choice... the deal was right so I went with the silver. The truck is killer.
> 
> Are you going to plow with those continentals on? I think I'm going to but IDK I was contemplating buying another winter set when I get my tires for my other truck later this week.


I put 20miles on the contentials driving to the tire shop to get BFG's put on. I will never drive a 1 ton srw without BFG's, its just the way I like it.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

NEUSWEDE;1123675 said:


> I put 20miles on the contentials driving to the tire shop to get BFG's put on. I will never drive a 1 ton srw without BFG's, its just the way I like it.


Mine is the F250 not the F350... but ya I understand what you mean on the tires. That's why I'm in a conundrum here... I have nice BFG's on my K1500 but... IDK I hate having a truck with 600 miles on it and putting new tires on it. I was thinking about getting a dedicated snow tire on another set of wheels, but IDK its all money. I like the look of your rig.

It'd look better with a Snow Dogg or Meyer though! haha jk. Mines getting a VX95 from Snow Dogg and a dump insert in it. What salter/spreader is going on that beaut?


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

DaytonBioLawns;1123681 said:


> Mine is the F250 not the F350... but ya I understand what you mean on the tires. That's why I'm in a conundrum here... I have nice BFG's on my K1500 but... IDK I hate having a truck with 600 miles on it and putting new tires on it. I was thinking about getting a dedicated snow tire on another set of wheels, but IDK its all money. I like the look of your rig.
> 
> It'd look better with a Snow Dogg or Meyer though! haha jk. Mines getting a VX95 from Snow Dogg and a dump insert in it. What salter/spreader is going on that beaut?


I get what your saying, I sold my set on Craigslist in one day for $500 Those tires are not cheap and lots of people still run them. To me its worth it to reduce the hassle. With those tires you'll be all over the place doubt they will get much grip.

I'm in Fisher country. Easy to get parts, I have always had one so I know how to work on them. I tried Blizzard for 2 years on the 550 and didn't like it. It is just one of those things I like to use things I know about and work the way I would like them. I espically like how now I can switch plows between the trucks. Makes life a bit easier and gives me more options.

I have a 4.5 yard Downeaster stainless with the the self contained hydraulics. Great spreader have used for 2 seasons and it can't be beat plenty of power and tons of room and is great in the 550


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

is the v new to


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

joey7599;1123761 said:


> is the v new to


nope 3 years old


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

When are we gonna get some fleet pics? Or pics of the 550? haha


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice fleet of trucks. I really like that dump with the blizzard plow.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

GMCHD plower;1123881 said:


> When are we gonna get some fleet pics? Or pics of the 550? haha


Here you go. Going to look at a 10' fisher for the 650 tomorrow just as a backup or driveway machine!


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

NICE!! They look great!!


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

NEUSWEDE;1128102 said:


> Here you go. Going to look at a 10' fisher for the 650 tomorrow just as a backup or driveway machine!


nice trucks and fishers and like your strobe setups on your trucks


----------



## dpglandscapes (Nov 17, 2010)

good looking truck, get the xls great plow and does so much work


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

dpglandscapes;1128239 said:


> good looking truck, get the xls great plow and does so much work


I had an 8611 blizzard for the past 2 years on the f550 but little dealer support/ parts and poor design forced me to ditch it and go to fisher. I like it this way because I can switch them between trucks. Looked at BOSS too but didn't like the design and the wings seem flimsy and would rather sit in a heated truck and move the wings than get out 50 times

The 10' plow was junk and wasn't willing to budge on price looked like it had been driven into concrete wall at 50mph. The guys sales pitch was its great and has intensifiers on it.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Well after 3 weeks, I finally have the F650 back and damn I am impressed. Just need to get the chrome accents for the front and Alcoa's and I will be a happy person. 20 more days and the body will be here and installed. In addition to having the body painted I had them sandblast and paint the frame and they decided to paint the tanks and front bumper as well. They did a great job!


----------



## dmcarpentry (Aug 30, 2008)

looks awesome cant wait to see it with the body on it and a 10 foot blade lol


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

dmcarpentry;1185527 said:


> looks awesome cant wait to see it with the body on it and a 10 foot blade lol


Thanks still trying to track down a 10' blade at a decent price, very hard to find.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

How are those mirrors on the 650? They seem like they'd be useless on that much truck.

Definitely something to be said for a matching fleet!

You could run an 8611 on that 650? lol jk


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

now the truck needs an xblade to match it lol


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

WilliamOak;1185573 said:


> How are those mirrors on the 650? They seem like they'd be useless on that much truck.
> 
> Definitely something to be said for a matching fleet!
> 
> You could run an 8611 on that 650? lol jk


They seem like it but they are great, It the pictures they are in all the way, once the body os on they will be all the way out. On a truck this long no mirrors will be that great just pretty much see down the body that's why it is getting a rear view camera system like my F550 has. Cheap insurance!


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

wolfmobile8;1185591 said:


> now the truck needs an xblade to match it lol


If they made a 10' X blade I would do it in a heart beat!


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

I like your fleet lol.... I may copy it... or not.... I'm a big sterling bullet guy and might go to dodge here soon. You want an almost new F250? lol....

It is your color and has 1200 miles on it haha still not put into service. I ate it on some accounts this year. I decided to stay in, rather than work my stuff too long and hard. I'm driving part time for some one else now and still doing my long time customers/stuff our corporation owns.

Haha if you want a good deal I've got it. Your fleet would be that much cooler.... and mine would be that much more dissolved hahaha. Keep the pics coming. If you do seriously want to know about my pickup just give me a shout. I'm torn on whether to keep it or get rid of it and get some other machinery..... IDK I'm not a ford guy, but that truck is a great truck period.... I'm just torn haha. I've got to get my head straight on equipment lol....

Can't wait to see the rest of those pics.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

NEUSWEDE;1186092 said:


> If they made a 10' X blade I would do it in a heart beat!


yea fisher should make a 10 ft xblade they would probably sell a ton of them


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Are you putting the old body back on? Or did you buy a new one? Where did you pick up the 650? Sharp looking truck!


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Mick76;1186379 said:


> Are you putting the old body back on? Or did you buy a new one? Where did you pick up the 650? Sharp looking truck!


The old Body I am trying to sell, I ordered a different style through Messer. The F650 I got from another local Landscape company I am friends with. They needed it gone so I got it at a good deal.

Thanks


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

DaytonBioLawns;1186161 said:


> I like your fleet lol.... I may copy it... or not.... I'm a big sterling bullet guy and might go to dodge here soon. You want an almost new F250? lol....
> 
> It is your color and has 1200 miles on it haha still not put into service. I ate it on some accounts this year. I decided to stay in, rather than work my stuff too long and hard. I'm driving part time for some one else now and still doing my long time customers/stuff our corporation owns.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about copying my fleet there are others that are already doing that!

I am all set I don't need another pick-up. I am trying to locate another f550 rack dump for my mow crew. After the price and quality of this paint job I am no longer worried about finding a truck with the stock color.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work! Came out very nice, looks new all around. Are you putting a chrome grille on it or leaving the gray one on there?


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

plowguy43;1186427 said:


> Nice work! Came out very nice, looks new all around. Are you putting a chrome grille on it or leaving the gray one on there?


Buying the chrome grille and light bezels and then finding someone to chome the bumper. I just want it to match the other trucks as best as possible, my ocd makes me like that.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

That will look awesome once all done. Did Ryan's guy Gordan do the paint for you?


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

plowguy43;1186436 said:


> That will look awesome once all done. Did Ryan's guy Gordan do the paint for you?


Ryan Reffered me to Carl Phillips on 202 in Gorham. Great guy and in my opinion cut me a really good deal and even went beyond what he had to do by painting the front bumper and the 2 fuel tanks. Oh and I got a Phillips gift bag with a coffee cup, some note pads, pen, frisbee and one of those things for cutting open pastic packaging!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

LOL Nice that you got a good hookup - Ryan seems to have some decent connections!

You might want to check with brad96z28 - he had a 10' Fisher this summer that was in good shape. Not sure if he still has it or has another one, but his prices are usually really good.


----------



## dmcarpentry (Aug 30, 2008)

I know where there is a 9 ft mc fisher (great shape and HOLY overbuilt, the rams are huge) on an 08 f550 right now that is looking for a v I am not sure if you could make a deal with him for it you mentioned getting another xls for the f350 maybe you could make a deal for your xv for the 9 foot mc


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

dmcarpentry;1186476 said:


> I know where there is a 9 ft mc fisher (great shape and HOLY overbuilt, the rams are huge) on an 08 f550 right now that is looking for a v I am not sure if you could make a deal with him for it you mentioned getting another xls for the f350 maybe you could make a deal for your xv for the 9 foot mc


9' is a bit too small! I need atleast 10' but 11' would be awesome. the XV I will always keep it is a great plow just the XLS is more productive.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

plowguy43;1186457 said:


> LOL Nice that you got a good hookup - Ryan seems to have some decent connections!
> 
> You might want to check with brad96z28 - he had a 10' Fisher this summer that was in good shape. Not sure if he still has it or has another one, but his prices are usually really good.


I think brad was putting that on a dump but thats where i got my plow from and fishstick and his prices are really good.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah he really did good by a friend of mine. Even after waiting all summer to install his plow to find out that the headlight harness was the wrong one (Brad said it may be incorrect for his truck) Brad gave him new harnesses.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

I found this on craigslist if it will work for you......

http://maine.craigslist.org/bfs/2155803697.html


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Mick76;1193098 said:


> I found this on craigslist if it will work for you......
> 
> http://maine.craigslist.org/bfs/2155803697.html


Thanks mick requested pictures. Never heard of the plow type before have you?


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

nope but its made by cat so im sure its top notch


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Mick76;1193125 said:


> nope but its made by cat so im sure its top notch


That's what I thought and I guess that is why such a high price!


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Well I finally have it. After dreaming and researching for 3 years and waiting a month and a half from the date I ordered it is finally done. The F650 now has the Buck switch n go and I can already say this is greatest purchase for my company I could ever make. I have 3 bodies, flat deck and 2 bins. Only have 2 pics as I forgot my camera and these are from my cell. I will post more pictures tomorrow or Monday or the different bodies. Used it for snow removal today and was great, having the bin at ground level and loading with the skid was excellent. Once I get d rings welded in the bin I will put the skid in the bin instead of using a trailer and make life easier.

Still has to go to the welder or some light housing and side boxes and cab guard.


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Looks great . Can you give us some more details ? Wheel base , trans ,gvw , ect . The big question is what do you have into it ? You can set up this truck for far less then a new 450 - 550 truck and this will out last them too.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Marek;1230338 said:


> Looks great . Can you give us some more details ? Wheel base , trans ,gvw , ect . The big question is what do you have into it ? You can set up this truck for far less then a new 450 - 550 truck and this will out last them too.


It is a 03 F650, 6+1 manual trans 26k gvw 300hp cat turbo motor I forget the exact wheel base but back of cab to end of frame is 14'. Truck has 38K miles on motor and trans.

I won't break down exactly what I have into it but I will say this, it is a lot less than a brand new 550 and is about the same as what I paid for my 2010 F350 a year ago new. Now obviously that is because I got the truck at a steal of a price because a company was hard up for cash. If I went with a new cab and Chasis I would easily be in the 70K range.

This will definetly outlast them and is very easy to work on. I was looking at international 4300 before finding this F650.


----------



## ColvinsPS (Oct 16, 2010)

Very nice trucks you have there. What a nice setup. I love the 650 with the switch n go too. Someday i'd like to have something similar once my company grows. 

Here is a question for you. Did you start out using older trucks with higher miles and such and over the years start to upgrade to newer trucks? If so have you found that the maintenance and frustration with upkeep was overriding the cost of a newer purchase? Basically i am asking if it really pays to get close to new trucks instead of used ones. 

Thanks and keep the pics coming!


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey NEUSWEDE, the new SNG looks great! I hope it works out well for you!


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

nice truck would look sharp with a nice red western propluson there:redbounce


----------



## Sabsan84 (Jan 22, 2009)

be careful with that 6plus 1 speed trans it is a crap shoot, if the thing starts vibrating and then "pops" out of gear its cooked, I should start a massive media campaign steering people away from that spicer trans, biggest junk ever made, fuller 6speed much much much much better trans, reason why ryder and penske all have those in their trucks ever since the massive fall out with the 6 plus 1 or 7speed trans


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

ColvinsPS;1230436 said:


> Very nice trucks you have there. What a nice setup. I love the 650 with the switch n go too. Someday i'd like to have something similar once my company grows.
> 
> Here is a question for you. Did you start out using older trucks with higher miles and such and over the years start to upgrade to newer trucks? If so have you found that the maintenance and frustration with upkeep was overriding the cost of a newer purchase? Basically i am asking if it really pays to get close to new trucks instead of used ones.
> 
> Thanks and keep the pics coming!


I started with a new F350 XL srw with the 5.4, nothing special was able to get what I needed done and I knew I had a warrenty. My first dump was used and what a headache that truck was, in the shop once a month and costing me money. My thought is you can go new and not get top of the line and save money. I will turn over my 350 and 550 after 5 years of service. To me it is cheap insurance, I am a landscaper not a mechanic so I don't want to have to work on my truck or take them in for service. I have always felt used your buying someone elses problems. No way is anything used 100% no matter what a dealer tells you. I am a small company and don't plan to get huge so I will never just have an extra truck around. The F650 I went used because it makes sense, I am not going to be putting a lot of miles on it like I do the F350 and F550 and I won't ever plow with it so reliability takes a back seat. I hope I answered your question.



Dan85;1230460 said:


> Hey NEUSWEDE, the new SNG looks great! I hope it works out well for you!


Thanks I think it will fit in nicely already have a few other bodies I am thinking I ordering in the near future. 


Sabsan84;1230468 said:


> be careful with that 6plus 1 speed trans it is a crap shoot, if the thing starts vibrating and then "pops" out of gear its cooked, I should start a massive media campaign steering people away from that spicer trans, biggest junk ever made, fuller 6speed much much much much better trans, reason why ryder and penske all have those in their trucks ever since the massive fall out with the 6 plus 1 or 7speed trans


I am aware of the transmission, since I got a steal on it, it will be one of those run it till it breaks and start setting money aside for the replacement.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Can your truck do this?











Didn't think so!


----------



## mchur01 (Jan 14, 2007)

What a great family!!!


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Can the SNG handle pulling up a skid? They look nice but I always heard they were couldn't stand up to heavy work....just what I've heard and read on the forums. 

Sure is a sweet truck though and I hope it works out great for you!!


----------



## mchur01 (Jan 14, 2007)

FORD all the way!!!


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

mchur01;1245256 said:


> FORD all the way!!!


If you are ford all the way you can have mine lol! I just took a peak at my ford vs. gm maintenance and my gm pricing is better lol....

I like his family as well.... especially the roll off rig. I want one now lol.... I've wanted one for a while actually!!!.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

EGLC;1245245 said:


> Can the SNG handle pulling up a skid? They look nice but I always heard they were couldn't stand up to heavy work....just what I've heard and read on the forums.
> 
> Sure is a sweet truck though and I hope it works out great for you!!


The vodeo above shows it pulling the skid up. The skid is about 8k and the deck about 3K so I figure it is pulling around 11-12K up on a 15K hoist. It is the main reason I bought the system was to get rid of trailers.



DaytonBioLawns;1245258 said:


> If you are ford all the way you can have mine lol! I just took a peak at my ford vs. gm maintenance and my gm pricing is better lol....
> 
> I like his family as well.... especially the roll off rig. I want one now lol.... I've wanted one for a while actually!!!.


Thanks I had wanted this system for a long time and did a lot of research on it and I got a deal on the 650 and we had our best year ever last year so I bought the system for a write off and to make us more efficient so we can have an even better year this year.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

Good looking fleet you have there! Time to make some money with the new truck Thumbs Up


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

KMBertog;1245375 said:


> Good looking fleet you have there! Time to make some money with the new truck Thumbs Up


Thanks I have made money with the truck every day since I have picked it up from getting the switch n go on except for today it got the day off to get lettered up.


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

Are you looking for a spreader for the 650 as well as a plow or just a plow for now


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

joey7599;1247318 said:


> Are you looking for a spreader for the 650 as well as a plow or just a plow for now


Looking for both but no rush as I won't need them till next winter so searching for a deal. You got something?


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

No was just wondering


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING (Dec 21, 2009)

great set up looking good! try to get some pics of the lettering


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Well been awhile since I updated so figured I would throw up a couple of pictures as I cleaned the whole fleet with it being warmer this am. The 650 has been a real money maker, not sure what I would do without it. Plan to add another in 6-12 months for the bin rental side as that is starting to "pick-up". Enjoy


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks almost as nice as MJM's trucks. Thumbs Up

You need to put some lifts on those bad boys!


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

plowguy43;1419436 said:


> Looks almost as nice as MJM's trucks. Thumbs Up
> 
> You need to put some lifts on those bad boys!


I work my Trucks, so no need for lifts that serve no purpose.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

NEUSWEDE;1419441 said:


> I work my Trucks, so no need for lifts that serve no purpose.


Plus it might be more difficult to get Mckenzie and her kids into it... LOL

BTW - the 650 came out amazing, I never saw it completed.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

plowguy43;1419445 said:


> Plus it might be more difficult to get Mckenzie and her kids into it... LOL
> 
> BTW - the 650 came out amazing, I never saw it completed.


Hahaha

Yea I like it, its a pain keeping the side boxes shiny but well worth it. Still want to get the chrome grill, bumper and light bezels but I am in no rush.


----------



## sle (Dec 28, 2006)

Very Nice Fleet.

The only thing I would change up is the 650's mirrors.Convert them to the newer style.
None the less, you have an impressive fleet.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

sle;1419489 said:


> Very Nice Fleet.
> 
> The only thing I would change up is the 650's mirrors.Convert them to the newer style.
> None the less, you have an impressive fleet.


Good thought. I like the bigger blindspot mirrior on the newer trucks.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice pic's Swede... Time for new edges on the XLS?


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

everyone in Maine has the xls, what the heck! Now I have to get one.......


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

Looks good. Glad to hear the switch n' go is working well for you.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

GMCHD plower;1419539 said:


> Nice pic's Swede... Time for new edges on the XLS?


Not even close I have over 2" more of wear and still scrapes like a dream. The XV on the other hand could use new ones soon due to wearing un evenly due to the piss poor design of the level adjustment bolts won't stay tight. Torque them down about 4 times every year and still come loose. I am close to welding them but know as soon as I do I will need to take them off. It will be gone next year with an xls in its place so ohh well.

UNHCP- XLS is great this is the second year I have had it and could live without it, very efficient for what I do and scrapes awesome. I used the V the other night and was just getting aggrivated. Zero trail off cutting full width as opposed to the XV can only cut about half or get trail off. Just wish they had it in Stainless.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Looking nice and clean! 

And im not going to piss you off with those front lugnuts! hahaha!


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

bacwudzme;1420203 said:


> Looking nice and clean!
> 
> And im not going to piss you off with those front lugnuts! hahaha!


You mean these? Its how I take care of low ballers!


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Well after dealing with the damn seats in the 650 finally pulled them out and replaced with brand new 2012 40/20/40 super duty seats. So much better and have the center console with a cup holder and storage and vinyl is easy to clean. Got a smoking deal on them as they have never been used, were pulled from brand new truck from an upfitter and they wanted them gone and I was happy to help!


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice upgrade.

It's too bad Ford didn't push those 650's. They look good and think there was some good engine options?


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

StuveCorp;1440025 said:


> Nice upgrade.
> 
> It's too bad Ford didn't push those 650's. They look good and think there was some good engine options?


Ohh yea I have the 300hp Cat Motor, if it would had, had the cummins or powerstroke motor I wouldn't had bought it. Both are good motors just not for a truck like this. I think the problem with the 650 is the size, can be intimadating as it is kind of an in between truck that most see as it is too much or too little for what they need. I like it, I get just as good mpg as my F550 at about 10mpg, easy motor to get to and work on. It is built for exactly what it is doing. This will be in my fleet for a long time to come.


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

NEUSWEDE;1440032 said:


> Ohh yea I have the 300hp Cat Motor, if it would had, had the cummins or powerstroke motor I wouldn't had bought it. Both are good motors just not for a truck like this. I think the problem with the 650 is the size, can be intimadating as it is kind of an in between truck that most see as it is too much or too little for what they need. I like it, I get just as good mpg as my F550 at about 10mpg, easy motor to get to and work on. It is built for exactly what it is doing. This will be in my fleet for a long time to come.


The bigger trucks do need the power, my Kodiak has the 250 horse Cat and it is perfect powerwise.

To be honest, I don't care for this size truck. I sure wish I would have figured that out before setting it up, the worst thing is I can't get rid of the thing to get a tandem.:crying: I think a 550 size and tandem would work best for me


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

StuveCorp;1440042 said:


> The bigger trucks do need the power, my Kodiak has the 250 horse Cat and it is perfect powerwise.
> 
> To be honest, I don't care for this size truck. I sure wish I would have figured that out before setting it up, the worst thing is I can't get rid of the thing to get a tandem.:crying: I think a 550 size and tandem would work best for me


to be honest if this truck didn't have the switch n go I would feel the same way, but hiring a trucking company around here is so low that it doesn't make sense for me to have a tandem if I can't utilize it every day.


----------



## toroplowman (Dec 27, 2010)

lets see the trucks of what they look now? things may have changed


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

NEUSWEDE;1440050 said:


> to be honest if this truck didn't have the switch n go I would feel the same way, but hiring a trucking company around here is so low that it doesn't make sense for me to have a tandem if I can't utilize it every day.


The worst thing with contract trucks is they are never available when you want/need them. The bigger trucks are also a pain to load a lot of times or just don't fit on some projects. I end up needing to haul 40-100 yards in and it kinda sucks with the small trucks. There are some decent IH tandems right now in that $10-15,000 range, to me for that money it doesn't have to roll every day to pay off.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

StuveCorp;1440073 said:


> The worst thing with contract trucks is they are never available when you want/need them. The bigger trucks are also a pain to load a lot of times or just don't fit on some projects. I end up needing to haul 40-100 yards in and it kinda sucks with the small trucks. There are some decent IH tandems right now in that $10-15,000 range, to me for that money it doesn't have to roll every day to pay off.


Yea did you you see the IH on here I think was in Minn? Looks like a sweet setup but was an tri axel. I am lucky I can get trucking next day with tri's or even trailers if I need to haul alot fast. If I am doing over 20 yards of the same product I hire it out. Don't get me wrong I eventually want a Tandem and a Tag when I get an 30K excavator, then it will make more sense for me. I recently got my Class A permit (written test) so I am practicing as much as possible with a buddies truck and tag and hope to test in April.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

toroplowman;1440068 said:


> lets see the trucks of what they look now? things may have changed


Most recent from a week and half ago are on the next page back


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Great looking rigs. Look like some real work horses!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

So dtrain027 is you  I watched the F550 XLS vids multiple times lol. Nice trucks, I don't wanna go near those front wheels on the 650


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

2006Sierra1500;1440123 said:


> So dtrain027 is you  I watched the F550 XLS vids multiple times lol. Nice trucks, I don't wanna go near those front wheels on the 650


That's me, thanks for watching, should be posting more soon.


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

that 650 is sweet , must be nice hauling around in that thing!!!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice looking stuff did u ever setup that 9 foot blade u bought from me


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Morrissey snow removal service;1440505 said:


> nice looking stuff did u ever setup that 9 foot blade u bought from me


Ohh yea have a thread http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=131751 and check my you tube page, have a video of the first storm I used it. Money well spent!


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Been busy, finally got around to mounting the rear half fenders on the f550, the 650 has them and keep down all the crap, should had put these on the day I bought the truck and the body would be in a lot better condition.


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

Looks good, how much were they?

Is that a 9' box on there?


----------



## njsnowremoval (Sep 27, 2010)

TRUCKS look good. Love the ford family.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

StuveCorp;1442806 said:


> Looks good, how much were they?
> 
> Is that a 9' box on there?


$280 for the both sides for the fender and all the mounting hardware. I thought it was a good deal.

yup 9' foot Iroquois dump. Only regret is I wish it was Stainless.


----------



## Matt10486 (Mar 4, 2009)

not sure if you said or not but what kind of strobe set up do you have on the pick up?


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Matt10486;1443448 said:


> not sure if you said or not but what kind of strobe set up do you have on the pick up?


They are Whelen Micro Edge Remote strobes that run off power supply. each has 270 degrees of coverage. It is pretty much if you chopped of the ends of a full light bar and made them into sqaures. Very bright, and then Hideaways in the taillights but those are rarely on because I tend to forget and drive down the road and one town like to pull me over if they see them.


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

NEUSWEDE;1443426 said:


> $280 for the both sides for the fender and all the mounting hardware. I thought it was a good deal.
> 
> yup 9' foot Iroquois dump. Only regret is I wish it was Stainless.


That doesn't seem bad at all for the fenders. My box is so low that the fenders wouldn't fit.

9' just seems way too small and don't know how you can be without fold down sides on that truck?


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

Did you weld those fenders to the frame or just bolt them? Any drilling required? 
I have some half stainless steel fenders on my F350 that look nice but wish they were full fenders but thats how the truck was when I got it. 
For that price for the fenders it wouldnt be bad and save my bed in the long run.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

StuveCorp;1443645 said:


> That doesn't seem bad at all for the fenders. My box is so low that the fenders wouldn't fit.
> 
> 9' just seems way too small and don't know how you can be without fold down sides on that truck?


9' is small but perfect for my application, in the city it is perfect the F650 is too huge. I need fold down sides, The next one will have it. Also that's why when the body was built for the f650 the pass side folds down and has barn doors.



mklawnman;1447121 said:


> Did you weld those fenders to the frame or just bolt them? Any drilling required?
> I have some half stainless steel fenders on my F350 that look nice but wish they were full fenders but thats how the truck was when I got it.
> For that price for the fenders it wouldnt be bad and save my bed in the long run.


They are bolt on but could easily be welded. The front support went to the dump frame and the rears I had to make a plate to bolt to the frame to clear the leaf springs.

I keept looking at how the bed was rusting to heck underneath and I was undcoating it every year. Next body will be stainless but will still install these to keep crap off the frame.
The amount of sand that accumlates on the frame and under the body from one storm out is insane. with these I get none! I pressure wash after every storm but still done want it on the truck.


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

Yeah I hear ya about all the sand/dirt and salt getting up on the dump bed or on the frame. I spray a few times during the winter with fluid film to help slow the rusting. 

Thanks for the info about mounting.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Great looking fleet! Looks like your hard work is paying off nicely for you.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

linycctitan;1448703 said:


> Great looking fleet! Looks like your hard work is paying off nicely for you.


Thanks been a lot of hard work and a lot more to come. Big changes this year so the line up will be different in the fall


----------



## rstan2010 (Nov 25, 2009)

NEUSWEDE;1449020 said:


> Thanks been a lot of hard work and a lot more to come. Big changes this year so the line up will be different in the fall


What are you planning on changing?


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

rstan2010;1449326 said:


> What are you planning on changing?


The family will be getting bigger!


----------



## Sabsan84 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Fenders*



NEUSWEDE;1442710 said:


> Been busy, finally got around to mounting the rear half fenders on the f550, the 650 has them and keep down all the crap, should had put these on the day I bought the truck and the body would be in a lot better condition.


Hi, where did you purchase the fenders and mounting hardware for $280? Would you mind private messaging me, or post the location or web link, thanks


----------



## mklandscaping (Nov 13, 2011)

Sabsan84;1450084 said:


> Hi, where did you purchase the fenders and mounting hardware for $280? Would you mind private messaging me, or post the location or web link, thanks


Id like to know also, thanks


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

The brand is http://nationalfleetproducts.com/ I got the HL38c I like them and worse case if I break one I can get a set quick. Mine came from RH Scales which is a local discount parts place only in New England. On the website they show the dealers around for the fenders.

Hope this helps.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Been awhile since I posted in here, but I haven't added a truck in awhile but it was time for my Ford Family to Grow as I have a lot of plowing this winter and had to add a truck and driver for a route. The truck is a 2013 F250 XL FX4 with the gas 6.2L , 6 speed auto power everything. Great truck, I found it new in Maryland and drove it back yesterday. I like the motor and couldn't justify a diesel since this truck will only be used for plowing and with never tow and will sit most of the summer. I put a brand new XLS in front of her and have a happy sub that can't wait to break it in. Ill post more pics once I get better tires and all the accessories on it this week.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

I am thinking about doing the same thing, one of my contracts will double in size mid season and will need a dedicated vehicle at all times so I have some time to think..... I want to run this exact set up how much we talking?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

We need more pics than that!


----------



## Hegartydirtwork (Oct 26, 2009)

Looks nice, the 6.2 engine has me thinking about going back to ford


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Mysticlandscape;1673696 said:


> I am thinking about doing the same thing, one of my contracts will double in size mid season and will need a dedicated vehicle at all times so I have some time to think..... I want to run this exact set up how much we talking?


Price wise with rebates it was about half the price of that Sweet Platnium Crew cab you bought!



Banksy;1673701 said:


> We need more pics than that!


Here are a few more. My 35" tires will be here friday and because I know they will rub I ordered a lift kit to make it the same height as a f350 and a few other items then I will add more pics



Hegartydirtwork;1675061 said:


> Looks nice, the 6.2 engine has me thinking about going back to ford


I started in the Biz with a 5.4L and wasn't bad, wasn't powerful but wasn't bad this 6.2 is the best of both world not dropping a ton on a diesel when dont really need that much power but gets about 13mpg around town and has really good power from the 500 miles I have put on it.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

So.......... How's my new plow truck coming along???


----------



## LuckyPlower (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice set up. looks good.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Spent the weekend, lettering the doors and tailagate, putting in the lift spacers of 4" block in the rear and 1.5" spacer in the front and mounted 285/75/17 Toyo Open Country MTs in place of the stocker 245/65/17 BFG at's big difference it made and matches my 2010 F350 nicely. All that I am waiting on is Upfitter switches and a chrome grille and to find a strobe light that I like. Enjoy the pics


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

a few more


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Looks good what kit did you use for the body lift?

what about a whelen guardian light bar.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

cat320;1678155 said:


> Looks good what kit did you use for the body lift?
> 
> what about a whelen guardian light bar.


I used ready lift which is a spacer between the axel and suspension front and rear.

Guardian is nice but I want leds, brighter and less amp draw


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Very nice! Should tint the windows, or at least the back one, to match your other truck.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

NEUSWEDE;1678170 said:


> I used ready lift which is a spacer between the axel and suspension front and rear.
> 
> Guardian is nice but I want leds, brighter and less amp draw


It's funny when I was looking for the one I just got a g7ma I could of swore I saw it in led labeled a g8 on whelens page some where now I can't find it.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah it looks good, I suppose I can plow snow it that truck!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Never sold the 550 eh?


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

Looks great. I went from a diesel to a 6.2 and have no complaints at all its a great motor. What are you doing with the old tires? And did you notice a mileage drop going from 245 to 285 ? I have 285s on the same truck and get 10-12 mpg average


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

bacwudzme;1678248 said:


> Yeah it looks good, I suppose I can plow snow it that truck!


I hope you can!



Triple L;1678288 said:


> Never sold the 550 eh?


That 550 is so cherry and well maintained and is perfect for my business I couldn't let it go.



allagashpm;1678340 said:


> Looks great. I went from a diesel to a 6.2 and have no complaints at all its a great motor. What are you doing with the old tires? And did you notice a mileage drop going from 245 to 285 ? I have 285s on the same truck and get 10-12 mpg average


The stock tires that only have 500 miles are going on Craigslist for sale. Literally got the tires mounted today so haven't put many miles on them but will be tracking the mpgs What rear end is in your truck? I have the same size and yire on my F350 with the 6.4 diesel and they are great so I knew thats what I wanted to run on this one as well.


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

That's a nice looking fleet you've got!


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

I've got 3.73 rear end. I get ten when towing around 8k which isn't bad my 7.3 got 14 so with the price of diesel around here I am happy. I was thinking of switching to 245s but the truck came with relatively new nitto crossteks on it so I want to use those and see how they do. I think the truck could do better mileage wise with the 245s but the 285s look great. Keep up the good work, fleet looks great.


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

truck looking real nice


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

How'd the new truck handle this past storm? I know it was light and fluffy but it was a good test for the first big storm here. How was the gas mileage? Mine was around 7.5-8 with about a thousand pounds in the bed.


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice lookin' fleet. Thumbs Up


----------



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)

I love your fleet! Nice strobe setups, and XLS plows. Fisher all the way Thumbs Up

Hope to have a fleet like yours one day.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

allagashpm;1687135 said:


> How'd the new truck handle this past storm? I know it was light and fluffy but it was a good test for the first big storm here. How was the gas mileage? Mine was around 7.5-8 with about a thousand pounds in the bed.


Well I'll answer this since I'm operator of said truck. The truck goes great plenty of power ( everything has been super fluffy) it seems to be around 8-9mpg on the roads between locations and a little lower mpg's depending on what lot I'm on. That's with a XLS and 2 big chunks of granite on a pallet against the tailgate. I also haven't totally pushed this truck yet due to its got another storm till it's "break in period" is complete. Then maybe I'll push it a little harder. One feature I like is the electronic locker when I back drag a lot of snow it seems to tirespin/bounce alot less when I have it engaged. The transmission is super smooth and predictable. And another thing I love is the 4wd shifter on the floor when I shift it,it's in. I was hesitant on having the mud tires but once again they do awesome. I tried mud tires years ago and it was complete nightmare. These tires are awesome great traction so far quiet on bare tar with all the extra weight.
The XLS, that plow is mint coming from an xtreme V this 
Plow is super efficient I had my reservations about it on some of my assigned properties after that small Monday afternoon storm shakedown run I got the hang of it and I'm totally impressed. A couple places Dylan said he only ran it in 10' and scoop, and I was like how in the h3ll?? But now after like 60 hours of operating time I wish the plow was bigger!! That plow is so efficient wind rowing or even in tight spots.
Over all this truck of Dylan's is awesome it's set up perfect for snowplowing in every aspect and this is my 16th season plowing and by far the best plow truck I've operated, Dylan set it up perfect for snowplowing I wouldn't change a thing about the truck or plow.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Awesome fleet!


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Time for an update, added another truck but it isn't a Ford and won't be plowing snow but will be hauling snow. 1990 Peterbilt 379 in perfect condition needed a few nickle and dime fixes but overall is really great shape. Planning to paint and polish to match the rest of the fleet


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

Nice truck! Looks like its in great shape. I saw the new silver super duty on forest ave awhile ago when I was down in portland as a storm was starting...looked real sharp.


----------

